# Should I paint my calipers?



## Bossy70 (Feb 25, 2011)

I would also like to see a pic. I have a Red RS and was thinking of doing it.


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

paint them red  or color match the car


----------



## VictoryRed08 (Feb 16, 2011)

cruzin_for_a_bruzin said:


> I have a black cruze LTZ with the RS package. I am debating if I should paint the calipers red or not. Any suggestions? Anyone who has done it, can you send me a picture of how it turned out?
> 
> Thanks!


I was debating doing this also but my car is the Red Metallic color. I don't think the bright red calipers with look good on my car, maybe I'll paint them black...


----------



## Bossy70 (Feb 25, 2011)

Anyone seen those plastic "Brembo" caliper covers on eBay? They look like they would probably fall off (not worth $40). I don't even think they would fit on the front of my Cruze.


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

Please do not get the fake "brembo" covers


----------



## Bossy70 (Feb 25, 2011)

shawn672 said:


> Please do not get the fake "brembo" covers


I'm not


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...use *HIGH temperature* paint, or it'll eventually end up looking *black* regardless of what *color* you started with.


----------



## elwood58 (Feb 2, 2011)

I think the red looks pretty good on a black car. The auto parts store has a brush on kit that includes everything for less than $20.00.


----------



## robertbick (Jan 1, 2011)

elwood58 said:


> I think the red looks pretty good on a black car. The auto parts store has a brush on kit that includes everything for less than $20.00.


You wouldn't have to remove the calipers to apply this?


----------



## gfxdave99 (Feb 26, 2011)

robertbick said:


> You wouldn't have to remove the calipers to apply this?


Nope its a brush on kit so you don't have to take anything apart.


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

dupicolor has a pre-boxed set, not sure on the details but i've heard its good


----------



## Bossy70 (Feb 25, 2011)

I have used the duplicolor box kit (brush on)
on my mustang years ago it is still holding up well.

Oh, and that kit is enough to do several cars!


----------



## gfxdave99 (Feb 26, 2011)

good reviews on amazon

Amazon.com: Duplicolor - High Performance Caliper Paint Kit with Ceramic, Red (BCP400): Automotive



> I've had this product on my Corvette for over three years. It still looks like the day I applied it. Absolutely no fade or discoloration whatsoever. It's important to note that the paint does set up (read 'dries) quickly and will require multiple coats. However, a little preplanning and a thorough reading of the instructions will result in a quality finish. I would suggest that the brush supplied as part of the kit is very coarse and difficult to use in tight areas. I substituted a smooth artist's brush which worked very well and gave smooth results.


----------



## pittsey (Mar 4, 2011)

Im gonna go with no, I think its tacky unless its the real deal.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

pittsey said:


> Im gonna go with no, I think its tacky unless its the *real deal*.


...what? you don't like *red toe nails* seen 'peeking' through the wheel spokes on your car (wink,wink)?


----------



## Kinmartin0789 (Feb 18, 2011)

So I have done this on previous cars before there are a couple of things to consider the calipers already have a coating on them to avoid rust, the paint doesn't last but maybe a year. And whenever you get new tires they will scratch the paint job. I put on four coats of the actual high heat paint and then 3 coats of high heat clear coat it looks nice first year as previously stated it does like to let brake dust stick to it too so washing them alot is a requirement. I hope this helps.


----------



## digitick (Feb 21, 2011)

VictoryRed08 said:


> I was debating doing this also but my car is the Red Metallic color. I don't think the bright red calipers with look good on my car, maybe I'll paint them black...


Agreed. For the Red Metallic, you'd have to go with a color match or black to look good, IMO. Otherwise, I'd say a bright red would go well with any other Cruze color....especially Black and White.


----------



## RS LTZ (Jan 5, 2011)

As mentioned, the DupliColor stuff is great. I first applied it on my last vehicle nearly 6 years ago, it has faded some since I haven't retouched it, but it still looks good. It's easy to do and everything is included in the box, including the brush (i think).

If I ever paint mine (I have a black metallic RS also), I'd probably end up going either black or a nicer looking silver.


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

It may have been brought up in other threads but what about Cobalt SS calipers?


----------



## Kinmartin0789 (Feb 18, 2011)

if you must do it then you also have to know you will see your brushstrokes. the only way to get around that is to spray it and be a good spray painter.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

JDM-USDM Love said:


> It may have been brought up in other threads but what about *Cobalt SS calipers*?


...are they interchangeable? If there's _any_ difference in mechanics (number of pistons, piston area, etc.) the fore & aft braking "proportional" control will be changed unless all four wheels are done.

...it'd be *beautiful* if they were _mechanically identical_ and _interchangeable!_


----------



## cruzin_for_a_bruzin (Mar 4, 2011)

Kinmartin0789 said:


> if you must do it then you also have to know you will see your brushstrokes. the only way to get around that is to spray it and be a good spray painter.


That is the reason I'm not sure I want to do it. I don't want it to look terrible then I can't do anything about it.


----------



## RS LTZ (Jan 5, 2011)

Kinmartin0789 said:


> if you must do it then you also have to know you will see your brushstrokes. the only way to get around that is to spray it and be a good spray painter.



False. If you do it correctly you won't see a single brush stroke. I've personally done my last vehicle, my father has done 2 cars, and my brother did his. None of our calipers showed any kind of brush strokes. 

Just take your time and make sure you only do 1 layer at a time, and 1 complete layer. If you leave time for a stroke to dry before finishing the rest of the area, then the strokes will appear, otherwise it won't show.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...*word*: "...*read* and _follow_ all instructions."


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...are they interchangeable? If there's _any_ difference in mechanics (number of pistons, piston area, etc.) the fore & aft braking "proportional" control will be changed unless all four wheels are done.
> 
> ...it'd be *beautiful* if they were _mechanically identical_ and _interchangeable!_


The main thing I would be concerned with is that the caliper pistons got the correct pressure so proper force can be applied. I would imagine the cobalt SS has a slightly larger master cylinder(diameter) or maybe they just came with a longer leverage ratio on the pedal???? I'm confident rotors would need to be changed as well.


----------



## pittsey (Mar 4, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...what? you don't like *red toe nails* seen 'peeking' through the wheel spokes on your car (wink,wink)?


who am I kidding, im not even cool enough to have spokes  (LS haha)


----------



## cruzin_for_a_bruzin (Mar 4, 2011)

So I ended up doing it. It turned out pretty **** good!! If anyone is interested on how it turned out, take a look at my garage.


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

cruzin_for_a_bruzin said:


> So I ended up doing it. It turned out pretty **** good!! If anyone is interested on how it turned out, take a look at my garage.


Looks good man. Aggressive visuals but still subtle and clean. I like it.


----------



## cruzin_for_a_bruzin (Mar 4, 2011)

JDM-USDM Love said:


> Looks good man. Aggressive visuals but still subtle and clean. I like it.


Thanks man! That was exactly what I was going for.


----------



## TSURacing (Jan 1, 2011)

JDM-USDM Love said:


> Looks good man. Aggressive visuals but still subtle and clean. I like it.


+1. Nice Job.


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

Sweeet!
I might give it a shot when I get mine!


----------



## King Cruze (Mar 31, 2011)

i know its not the cruze but thought it would help










just used high heat paint 











my baby (Code Red)


----------



## cruzin_for_a_bruzin (Mar 4, 2011)

gman19 said:


> Sweeet!
> I might give it a shot when I get mine!


I had doubts about it before I did it, but now that its done, I love it! I'm so glad I did it. Its so subtle but at the same time, gives the car an edge.


----------



## robertbick (Jan 1, 2011)

cruzin_for_a_bruzin said:


> I had doubts about it before I did it, but now that its done, I love it! I'm so glad I did it. Its so suttle but at the same time, gives the car an edge.


Looks very good. Did you use a "brush on" kit?


----------



## cruzin_for_a_bruzin (Mar 4, 2011)

robertbick said:


> Looks very good. Did you use a "brush on" kit?


Yes I did. I believe it was the Dupicolor brush on kit. Took about 3 hours for cleaning, applying and drying. I only have 2 jack stands so I had to do 1 side at a time.


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

I used to like painted calipers back in the day but now it just looks tacky/ricey to me unless you paint them black. 

Plus, who wants to show off their puny small stocks brakes anyway...


----------



## cruzin_for_a_bruzin (Mar 4, 2011)

Skilz10179 said:


> I used to like painted calipers back in the day but now it just looks tacky/ricey to me unless you paint them black.
> 
> Plus, who wants to show off their puny small stocks brakes anyway...


 Thats why it's not "rice" because the calipers are small. If they were massive Frembo (Brembo knock offs) then it would be rice.


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

cruzin_for_a_bruzin said:


> Thats why it's not "rice" because the calipers are small. If they were massive Frembo (Brembo knock offs) then it would be rice.


Upgrading your brake system with better performing components is the right way to modify it, not a coat of spray paint. 

I agree 100% that some fake plastic Brembo caliper covers are rice but a real performance Brembo big brake kit is not rice at all....


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Looks great LTZ RS!
smart thinking and "taking off" your rims to do this. I would never put a brush through a rim to paint a caliper. Why go through the extra work when you can just take it off lol. Atleast thats what I think....
P.S. im doing this to my cruze also!


----------



## Jstue (Apr 5, 2011)

Kinda Ricey. I guess it could work, majority of oem gm parts are made in china so you could justify it. But id rather paint my toenails.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

Jstue said:


> Kinda Ricey. I guess it could work, majority of oem gm parts are made in china so you could justify it. But id rather *paint my toenails*.


...that's how my wife referred to *painted* disc brake calipers.


----------



## TGrayEco (Feb 25, 2011)

cruzin_for_a_bruzin said:


> So I ended up doing it. It turned out pretty **** good!! If anyone is interested on how it turned out, take a look at my garage.


 
That looks really good! I'd love to do that, but don't have the balls. I'm not good when it comes to painting, or spraying on stuff. I've had the stuff to tint my tail lights for a month and a half now. I've yet to do it because the friend who was going to do it, can't for a while..and I'm afraid I'll mess them up. lol So...feel free to come to Dallas sometime, and I'll be more than happy to let you paint mine.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

if you come to Toronto i'll give you a s4 if you paint my calipers on my cruze lol


----------



## gfxdave99 (Feb 26, 2011)

CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> if you come to Toronto i'll give you a s4 if you paint my calipers on my cruze lol


Wait, so drive to toronto, paint your calipers and you give me your 05 s4? 

When


----------



## cruzin_for_a_bruzin (Mar 4, 2011)

CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> if you come to Toronto i'll give you a s4 if you paint my calipers on my cruze lol


 Give me your address...I'll be there this weekend!


----------



## cruzin_for_a_bruzin (Mar 4, 2011)

TGrayEco said:


> That looks really good! I'd love to do that, but don't have the balls. I'm not good when it comes to painting, or spraying on stuff. I've had the stuff to tint my tail lights for a month and a half now. I've yet to do it because the friend who was going to do it, can't for a while..and I'm afraid I'll mess them up. lol So...feel free to come to Dallas sometime, and I'll be more than happy to let you paint mine.


 Its really not a big deal. Its a brush on kit so you don't have to worry about over spray. If you get the paint on something with the brush, just wipe it off. Its really easy to do and doesn't take much time at all. Just make sure to clean it well.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

lol thanks guys,,,come up to Toronto and bring your cruze's, will take a nice group shot of all our cars for the website lol!!!!


----------

